

Ask HN: Good Example of Back Up File to Pitch Deck? - pbrowne

Hi HN - my co-founder and I have been trying to agree on the content of, not only the pitch deck, but the back up business plan &amp; file that would accompany it should an investor ask.<p>Does anyone have good links or examples of the content &amp; format to the back up file &#x2F; business plan that would accompany the summarized pitch deck?<p>Thanks in advance,
pbrowne
======
MalcolmDiggs
Could you clarify your question? What would be the purpose of the file? Truly
just a backup, or supplemental information not found in the deck?

~~~
pbrowne
Hi Malcolm... thanks for the response.

We were thinking the pitch deck is the summary / presentation of a "business
plan." We want to have a comprehensive back-up file that contains all our
findings in the pitch deck and the corresponding support for those findings
plus supplemental findings should investors want it..

Does that make sense?

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Sure, I think it'd be fairly common to make your business-plan available to
investors upon-request. (These are a big topic, I'd recommend grabbing a "how
to write a business plan" book from your local bookstore...the kind with lots
of examples inside). Besides that, I don't think you need to go too far
outside the box here; typical stuff like cap-tables and earnings reports
should do fine. You just want to document anything important that has changed
since the business-plan phase.

I would shy away from writing a "dissertation" though, I think most investors
would prefer the majority of your time and effort go towards the product
instead. They're going to conduct their own market research and such
independently regardless. Also...people don't read. So the shorter your
message, the more likely they are to actually ingest it.

~~~
pbrowne
Awesome and very helpful to hear it from an independent 3rd party... thanks!

